# Silkie Question



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

I was thinking about getting a few silkie hens, but wasn't sure as I have a large farm 
rather than a small garden, and they would be mixed with a number of different breeds of chickens. 

I've also read that they don't do too well in the rain or mud, which may be a problem. 

Any thoughts? Would love to hear your experiences with silkies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. I do love silkies. I keep them separate from the big hens. I keep them in a 16x16 foot pen with a little rabbit hutch for bad weather. I have had some in the past in with bigger chickens and they were okay, but the silkie roo kept challenging the bigger roo. That's when I separated them. I don't think rain and mud is too good from them, I would like mine on dry ground. I've heard some people put sand in their pen to keep them out of mud.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine live with my rescued ex-commercial hybrids. Things are mostly friendly between them all. It took the hybrids a couple of weeks to get over the shock of the appearance of the new silkies- and to learn to forgive them for walking heading into them because they can't always see where they are going 

My silkies are free range- but I did build a large shelter with a polycarbonate roof on so they have a nice dry area to shelter from the rain, and clean substrate to bathe and sit in. I'm sure their little hair-dos would be in better condition at the moment if they were restricted to an indoor pen- but they love being free range and it doesn't seem to be doing them any harm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Birds like the girl in my avatar do not do well free ranging. They can not see well enough to avoid trouble, especially from overhead. The girl in the avatar loved a good mud bath and would hit the first mud puddle she found. But they don't do well in rain more because once their heads get wet all that poof ends up down in their eyes. 

All of my silkies had access to the outdoors but they were in enclosed covered pens to protect them from over head predators.

They also did fine with my large fowl.


----------



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

thankyou everyone for your responses, I think I'm gonna wait until I have the right facilities and I can keep them separate from my other hens. They're gonna be so spoilt!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate to burst your bubble but it's not just the Silkies that can become spoiled monsters. All you had to do is watch my large fowl and d'Uccles to be able to see that. 

And if you ever get the opportunity to have the little D's, grab them. They were the most personable little birds I had in the flock. I did end up with one Silkie that was like a puppy and followed me everywhere but she was the only one. Although Head Tuck in her old age has become something of a nuisance by constantly being under my feet.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I can't say My experience has been the same. Despite a dry run and cool, my silkies are the first ones out in the rain and they will stay out the whole time it's raining. I don't know if their "hair" is shorter than other Silkies, but it doesn't seem to impede their vision, wet or dry ( my Polish chickens are another story). But mine aren't for showing, strictly pets. My little speckled girl is also at the top of the pecking order but is my so sweet and friendly. They get along with the big girls just fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is mostly the amount of crest they have. The girl in my avatar needed to be trimmed so she could see anything at all. I have an old hen out in the pen now that tomorrow is going to have to get a hair cut. I thought I was all done with that stuff.

Silkies love the cold and do very well in it. Mine were never crazy about wind though and would stay indoors to avoid it.


----------

